# Pearl Izumi X-Alp Flow Pop Flat sole shoe with BOA



## Picowatt (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

These look really interesting, not a huge Boa fan, but these look sleek and light, curious how stiff they are compared to my Clans.

Anyone got a set yet?


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

I have about 5 rides on the X-Alp Launch. I normally fit a US13 and the 48 is fairly comfortable. I like the sleek thin design. 

I swapped out the inserts for the D30's out of my RC's, much much better. The BOA works pretty good but most of the tightening is on the upper 2 loops. You need to work the lower laces while tightening to get lower 2 loops snug, not a deal breaker.

Toe protection is slightly above average, not quite a 2FO level, pretty much like a Freeride Pro.

I would say slightly stiffer or similar to Freeride Pro or RC Livewire. I have not run Clans.

Finally the grip. The rubber has a nice feel running long pins on a One Up Aluminum. You get a locked feel with slight amount of wiggle room. I had one slight pedal slip while casually riding and hit decent bump, this is rare on 5.10 rubber (probably my fault but I noticed it).

Hike a Bike No Bueno, pretty much like other flats that don't have some different grip in the toe area. 

Too early to see how rubber holds up. Interested to see what happens in wet and colder conditions.


----------



## Picowatt (Feb 26, 2014)

Nurse Ben said:


> These look really interesting, not a huge Boa fan, but these look sleek and light, curious how stiff they are compared to my Clans.
> 
> Anyone got a set yet?


I havent even seen the Clan shoes in person so I cant compare directly. Much of what TRAX mentioned above is true. 
The Flow Pop are the lighter duty version so they do not have the nylon shank in the sole to stiffen them up. But being that it is a one piece solid rubber base they are fairly stiff. I also usually wear a size 13 and went with the euro size 48 for these. I left the stock insole in for now but will be adding a 2mm EPA foam layer ( I bought a bulk roll and cut out my ow insole additions to make shoes fit as I want them)


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Picowatt said:


> I left the stock insole in for now but will be adding a 2mm EPA foam layer ( I bought a bulk roll and cut out my ow insole additions to make shoes fit as I want them)


Great idea! will have to dig out high density closed cell foam..


----------



## Picowatt (Feb 26, 2014)

TraxFactory said:


> Great idea! will have to dig out high density closed cell foam..


I found the roll that I am using at a craft store for 4 dollars. It is enough to probably to 25 pairs of shoes. I am mad that I didnt figure this out years ago.


----------

